# ck400d picture thread



## ck400d (Jan 17, 2008)

here a couple to start with ,more to follow
C.schioedtei


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice pictures, and nice tarantulas as well! :clap:


----------



## ck400d (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you truff135 
Homoeomma sp. "blue" large 
belived to be female,


----------



## ck400d (Jan 17, 2008)

Bonnetina.rudloffi


----------



## ck400d (Jan 17, 2008)

B.smithi


----------



## ck400d (Jan 17, 2008)

b.albopilosa


----------



## ck400d (Jan 18, 2008)

Grammostola. aureostriata
maybe 6cm L.s


----------



## T Frank (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice pictures! What are you using for a camera?


----------



## ck400d (Jan 18, 2008)

thank you ,cannon 400d think you guys would no it as the xti


----------



## ck400d (Jan 20, 2008)

b.boehmei hope ya like


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 20, 2008)

Great! That coloration on the carapace of your Cyriopagopus is very interesting indeed. Have not seen that before.


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice pictures.
I really like the Homoeomma sp.
Great collection as well.


----------



## ck400d (Jan 22, 2008)

thank you to you both, ill get some more up soon
but for now
b.smithi no 2 going into his new home


----------



## ck400d (Jan 22, 2008)

avicularia Margarita-island






another


----------



## ck400d (Jan 22, 2008)

t purien 
but i thought its was a nice photo to share


----------



## ck400d (Jan 25, 2008)

B auratum tiny bit over 5cm in leg span


----------



## Elaine (Jan 25, 2008)

Fabulous photo's Chris. The boehmei and autarum are very pretty


----------



## ck400d (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you elaine
hear a few more
n-chromatus-sub-adult unknown sex





i think she's real pretty Aphonopelma chalcodes





Paraphysa parvula  adult female





one of my female Eucratoscelus-pachypus


----------



## ck400d (Jan 29, 2008)

L.difficillis ABOUT 6-7 in  female






c.fimbriatus af who likes to strike at tweers





last couple for now


----------



## ck400d (Feb 6, 2008)

Stromatopelma calceatum 5.5 inches long,leg span. dunno if male or female but sure looks beautiful


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 7, 2008)

Stromatopelma calceatum=awesome


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never seen a chalcodes look so good. I haven't thought much of them before, but maybe now it's time to put one on the ole wish list...


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the _eucratoscelus pachypus_...their hind legs are so cute!  I've been wanting one for a long time.  Very beautiful spiders and pictures, as usual!  :clap:


----------

